# A really good personal story from the UNC



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is good.







Great Equalizer http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/greatequalizer.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Geez, can we all relate to this tale!!! ???Thanks for sharing. Somehow knowing others have to go thru this "fun" procedure makes me feel better in some weird way. Like you KNOW others have to do this test, but to you, it feels like all eyes are upon you...the dreaded "hat-trick"...and yes, figuring out which way to turn the darn thing..aw yes, been there, done that....Everyone should read this one, just to make yourself feel better....you are not alone!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2001)

Thanks EricBest RegardsMike


----------

